# recipes for sugar free sorbet?



## celeste (Jan 1, 2002)

I have a diabetic friend coming for dinner and I thought I would surprise him with a sorbet for dessert, but all of my recipes have sugar in them. I'd go to a regular "diabetic" book to look for a recipe, but I'd rather have a tried and true from someone who knows. Anyone out there have a good recipe for sugar free sorbet? Strawberry is preferred, but any fruit will do.

Thank you!

Celeste


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

If you don't get a response here, you may try posting your question here.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Celeste, you can substitute Splenda for sugar, measure for measure. It holds up to heat and tastes like sugar. If you choose fruits that are perfectly ripe, they'll have plenty of fruit sugar in them already. Taste your mixture before you sweeten it. If you're lucky, you won't need any additional sweetening at all.


----------

